

Contingency Design: Maximizing Online Profitability By Helping People When Things Go Wrong - brm
http://www.37signals.com/whitepaper/

======
cschneid
I like the Amazon example on page 5. Basically it's hookup w.amazon.com,
ww.amazon.com, wwww.amazon.com, and wwwww.amazon.com all to redirect
appropriately to the standard www.amazon.com.

I never thought about that, but it's so easy to implement, and avoid losing
customers to simple typos.

